# NEED a SOURCE for 1930s SALTWATER BOAT-ROD GUIDES



## satx78247 (Dec 21, 2018)

Friends,

Here I go again asking for help finding something that's HARD to find: I need at least ONE double-footed NOS or "period correct" guide (though I would happily buy five guides.) for the circa 1930-35 Boat-Rod, that I was given last week by a NICE guy.
(YES, I'm going to re-wrap the rod with the proper silk thread, put on a period 1930's Ocean City free-spool saltwater reel & then put it on display.)

Fwiw, the company that made the rod went out of business before WWII & the guides are UNMARKED.


yours, satx


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2018)

Do you have a picture or link to one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satx78247 (Dec 22, 2018)

Jim,

SORRY. - I have neither a suitable camera nor the knowledge to use one.

yours, tex


----------

